#    2012
,     ,    .
  2,1   :

   ""        "01/"	ZP_LIB18.IBL  :Frown: 19,1132)

 :Wow: 
 :Abuse: 

 :Dezl:

----------

12.2011 ,    
1.2012.

----------

. 
 . ,    ,           :Wow: 
     :
   ""        "01"	ZP_LIB18.IBL  :Frown: 19,1132)

      ???
 :OnFire:

----------

(  )?

----------

2.4
     463 .
    512 ?   :Wow: 
,         ???
 :Frown:

----------

> (  )?


      ,      2012 ,      .     :  ,     ,        ,    ,    ...

 :Frown:

----------

**,      :Smilie:    "",  ""             :yes: 
       ? :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

**,     ,       (     ),    *----*.
   ...  :Frown:

----------

> ----.


  :Frown: 
    ,  ,  ,   ....

    ,       ...

----------


## ANRy

.
1.    .
2.         1-2012   12-2011 ( ,  ).   ,   .
  -       2011,    2012 .

----------

**,    ,           ? ,   .... :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## ANRy

.

  .
  ,  .

----------

> **,    ,           ? ,   ....


   .  ,  ,    .      ,  . 

    ,  ?
     ...



   .

----------


## ANRy

,  ...
  ,  .
,    ()  "-"?
 ,     .

----------

.
         .
 .
    ?
   34485,00
    34485*5,1/100
  1758,74
  1758,73

      (.300 )
-   -   ?

----------

?
   34485,00
    34485*5,1/100
  1758,74
  1758,73

      (.300 )
-   -   ?

----------

?

----------


## _

,    :Smilie: 
    .

  = 34485,00.    .
        . 

 . 
    = 34485,00

 :
.. = 5517,60
 - 3448,50
 = 2069,10
.. = 2069,10
 = 1000,07
 = 1758,74

 ,     .
1.       (      : 20, 69, 91),         ..?

2.    ?   ?   ?          ?

3.       4   2.1?

----------

> ?


  :Frown:

----------

> ,     .
> 1.       (      : 20, 69, 91),         ..?
> 
> 2.    ?   ?   ?          ?
> 
> 3.       4   2.1?


1. ,    26 .
2.   ,  4       ,    10 ,   10 .  ..
3.   ,    10   .

----------


## _

> 2.


     .     ""  "*"

----------

> .     ""  "*"


     ,         20  26 ,       .

----------


## _

,    .
  "*"    -     ,    .       (    ).        -.

        "".     .    ,   .

----------

*_*, , ,  ,     :Wink:

----------

> (    ).        -.


   10    ,   - ?         ,    - ?
    ?
      .  - ?

----------

-,     2.1     ?        ?

----------

> .
>          .
>  .
>     ?
>    34485,00
>     34485*5,1/100
>   1758,74
>   1758,73
> 
> ...


    ,    2.1   1758.74,    2.4 1758,73
     ,      2.1   :Wow: 
,       :Abuse:

----------

**,  2. 4  -      .     ?
  (  F4)      2.1. 
  ,        ?

----------

> **,  2. 4  -      .     ?
>   (  F4)      2.1. 
>   ,        ?


2.4 , .
 F4    .
  , , -    .   2012   - .
   ?  :Redface:

----------

- ,        ????   1966..,       ...
-,         ???+1
 , ,  ....  -    /   ""   ..

----------

> - ,        ????   1966..,       ....


  ...




> -,         ???+1


  :yes:  ""       .   ,  ... :Smilie:  
    -.....
 ,   "   " :  ... :Big Grin:

----------

